# Modding Squidward to get volume closer to unity(?)



## ShogunOfHarlem (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey all,

Just built a Squidward and it turned out great - sounds like a Ringer. 

I'd prefer a little less of a volume jump when engaged, so I'm curious what I should look to replace/swap. Would swapping the 2N5089's for 2N5088's get me there? Something else, perhaps?

I also wouldn't mind it being a tad warmer too, but one thing at a time, I suppose.

cheers all


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 26, 2020)

For the volume, socket the 47k resistor and try some lower values like 39k.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, changing transistors won't get you there.

You know there are other Octave Fuzzes out there with Volume & Tone controls, right?  I can recommend the Fuzzy Fox and Octamayer.


----------



## ShogunOfHarlem (Oct 26, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> For the volume, socket the 47k resistor and try some lower values like 39k.


You know, now that you mention it, I see that the pic of the board on the product page has r13 listed at 10K, but the BOM says 47k, which is for sure what I would have gone with... and I don't remember there being any discrepancies when populating the board, so I assume mine must have been marked as 47k for r13. Weird... 

I feel like I remember something about this being spoken of in another thread. Hmm...


----------



## daeg (Oct 26, 2020)

Green Ringer Redux


----------

